# UPDATE: FYI



## Becca (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey Guys, 

Just wanted to stop in and let you know that Les(Dan) and I are fine. Internet problems, THEN getting Dan a new computer. Its been a GOOD time.  

Everyone is alive and kicking. Les will be back online around the 11th. UNTIL then, ya'll behave. 

Have a great one!
Becca 

P.S. Yes Charles, the trees are outside braving the elements.  TY!


----------



## ccheese (Feb 6, 2008)

Good girl ! You know they have this biological clock..... They (like you and
yours) will be fine.... We miss you....

CHarles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 6, 2008)

Glad to hear you folks are doing well!


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Been wonderin where you guys were at, glad to hear everythings ok


----------



## Njaco (Feb 6, 2008)

I was worried there for a minute. Glad everythings OK.


----------



## DBII (Feb 6, 2008)

No adult supervision until the 11th. It is going to get crazy.

DBII


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2008)

Good to hear you guys are doing okay. How is the vacation planning coming along?


----------



## Becca (Feb 6, 2008)

y'all kill me! 

Chris...well its going..still need to go get passports. HAVE gotten babysitter acknowledgment, though..which is ALWAYS a good thing. ALSo, trying to figure out how to go see everything I'd like to...a week is NOWHERE near enough time!


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 6, 2008)

Glad to hear all is well. I haven't been cussed at in a while so things are getting pretty rowdy around here!!!! ha ha

Talk with ya'll soon.


----------



## DBII (Feb 6, 2008)

Were are you heading...or is it classified?

DBII


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice to read you again.I'm pleased that you are fine.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 6, 2008)

DB and Thor, we have about a week to trash the place and beat up on Lucky before the Cape Buffalo gets back. Whose getting the firecrackers and the spraypaint?


----------



## joy17782 (Feb 6, 2008)

well can jr member jion in the fun. i can spray paint real good as long as you don,t mind the grammer ha ha ha lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mkloby (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey guys - see you shortly


----------



## Becca (Feb 7, 2008)

Njaco..BEHAVE yourself!! Leave my husbands boy/girl/??friend ALONE!! We lovem some Lucky . OK..that was hard to type with a straight face.  I'll convey the message that there is a mini-coup building..y'all will be lined up for inspection when Herr Capebuffalo returns???? 

MAKE sure all of your folds are on a 45 degree angle!!! FFS!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2008)

Oooooh.....the house all to ourselfs....YYEEESSSS!!!!
Good to know that you're A OK!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 7, 2008)

> Njaco..BEHAVE yourself!! Leave my husbands boy/girl/??friend ALONE!!



yes mamm,


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2008)

Good to know all is well, talk to ya soon!


----------



## DOUGRD (Feb 8, 2008)

Njaco said:


> yes mamm,



Ya, right. This I've gotta see.  Ha-Ha!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 13, 2008)

Man, I feel like when I was a kid, waiting for my father to come home and see the broken lamp.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep, things are getting out of control. I just snuck into Njaco's office and here's what it looks like.

I'm gunna tell. I'm gunna tell.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh yeah...welll....ummm...I'm gonna tell him not to let you outside no more!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 13, 2008)

But you said you wanted a copy of THAT pic.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, right. ummmmm....I'll give you $5 to be quiet?


----------



## Heinz (Feb 14, 2008)

Glad to know all is cool you guys.


----------



## Becca (Feb 15, 2008)

WELL, it would be cool..IF the powers that be would let us have our internet connection BACK! 

I swear, i'm not trying to find a place to hide the body. Everyone is fine..and for the record...thats why God gave us the Bayou. *cough, cough* OR..so I hear.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 15, 2008)

That gal in the pic looks like she has some serious kneecap wear and tear!!!


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Blame the diggers they dug up the carpet in the living room and ate the wiring


----------



## Becca (Feb 15, 2008)

Awww...give her a break. Looks like she forgot her kneepads!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 15, 2008)

> I swear, i'm not trying to find a place to hide the body. Everyone is fine..and for the record...thats why God gave us the Bayou. *cough, cough* OR..so I hear.


I, for one, will not believe that Les was done in by a girl!


(think I'm in trouble now!)


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 16, 2008)

What are you talking about Thorlifter..??





Not to mention Njaco...





And these were the least revealing pics that I could post...


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey at least my desk is clean!  Njaco is a slob. BTW, your Marvel Comic backdrop there is really neato!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 16, 2008)

Maybe so, maybe so....but what people don't see is what's BEHIND my back...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 16, 2008)

What are YOU talking about Lucky? I'm calling the SPCA!!!

BTW that chicken chow mein is only from yesterday. Its still good.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 16, 2008)

That's from our last new years party at your house Njaco and AFTER that we cleaned up, don't you remember.....or were we at Thorlifter's hideout..??


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 16, 2008)

Good to here


----------



## Njaco (Feb 16, 2008)

I can't remember! You guys kept feeding me that Goldenshlagger crap with Red Bull and I was out by 5pm. My butt was worth 5 carats for a week! Where was that?


----------



## Heinz (Feb 17, 2008)

You guys know how to party!

However if your like me, you always go to someone elses so your clean up is merely a hangover


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2008)

You got that bl**dy right Heinz....but I don't get hangovers, so I'm good to go to the next party....to mess things up.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 17, 2008)

!!!! So true.........

Actually I'm lucky too  ( bad pun ) but I dont tend to cop hangovers either.


----------

